# Deleting packages



## Miax (Nov 21, 2010)

I have installed and deleted a bunch of packages over time and now I don't know anymore which packages I explicitly per hand installed and deleted. Is there a file or something about this information?

Secondly, how could I find the 'relations' between packages. When I deinstall a package, then Only the package is deinstalled without dependency things, and i must have many useless packages. What I know for that is pkg_cutleaves, but it gives me only the information, which packages are leaves. There are lots of leaves that I don't know anymore from what it was installed. So, I can't decide which leaves should be killed. Is there an easy methode for this job?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 21, 2010)

These certainly help:
pkg_info(1)
ports-mgmt/bpkg


----------



## Miax (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok. It seemes that I have to do more or less manually. I only wanted to know whether there is an automatic methode or not. Thanks.


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 24, 2010)

ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves has a [red]-V[/red] mode that provides a vi(1) interface with one-line descriptions.  If you make a mistake, you can say "no" at the prompt, & it will check for newly leaf ports after you delete something.  It's fun!  Try it!

If you don't know at least some vi(1) syntax you might take it upon yourself to learn.  Plenty of things use it.

If you really can't handle vi, [cmd=""]setenv EDITOR /usr/bin/ee[/cmd]
(or [cmd=""]export EDITOR=/usr/bin/ee[/cmd] if you're a bash/sh user).


----------

